# Décompiler un SWF en Flash



## Didjo (10 Février 2007)

Bonjour !

Je voulais retrouver le fichier .fla d'un site en flash que j'avais abandonné mais j'ai dû supprimer toute trace de se site à cause de mes problèmes de disques dur...
J'ai donc récupéré les .swf depuis internet avec l'idée de les décompiler grâce à un logiciel du genre SWF DECOMPILOR (ou un truc comme ça) sur PC. Et sur Mac on a de quoi faire ça ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2007)

Je te conseille Gordon.


----------



## Didjo (10 Février 2007)

Merci !

Ohhh... La fonction enregistrer sous Flash est dispo dans la version payante et... AAARGH !!! 50  !!! 

Je m'attendais à rechigner pour moins !

Un autre logiciel ? 

(Merci en tout cas !)


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Février 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Ohhh... La fonction enregistrer sous Flash est dispo dans la version payante et... AAARGH !!! 50  !!!
> 
> ...


Flash d'Adobe :rateau:

je te promet c'est pas 50&#8364;


----------



## Didjo (10 Février 2007)

Flash reprend les .swf pour les retransformer en .fla ? NAN PARCE-QUE JE L'AI FLASH !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Février 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Flash reprend les .swf pour les retransformer en .fla ?



Pas &#224; ma connaissance. Il faut imp&#233;rativement passer par un d&#233;compileur. 
Gordon et SWF to Flash converter sont les seuls d&#233;compileurs du march&#233;, et coutent le m&#234;me prix.


----------



## apenspel (11 Février 2007)

Flash ne permet que d'intégrer un .swf à un .fla, pas de le décompiler.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Février 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Pas &#224; ma connaissance. Il faut imp&#233;rativement passer par un d&#233;compileur.
> Gordon et SWF to Flash converter sont les seuls d&#233;compileurs du march&#233;, et coutent le m&#234;me prix.


moi j'en savais rien, &#224; part que Flash est super cher...

Mais c'est quand m&#234;me fou que le Flash ne sache pas faire &#231;a... c'est m&#234;me ridicule !


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> moi j'en savais rien, à part que Flash est super cher...
> 
> Mais c'est quand même fou que le Flash ne sache pas faire ça... c'est même ridicule !



un moyen comme un autre de protéger les auteurs d'animations. non ?


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> un moyen comme un autre de protéger les auteurs d'animations. non ?


ouais c'est vrai...

Mais bon, ils auraient pu faire un truc du genre le Flash qui a cr&#233;er un swf peut le r&#233;ouvrir (par exemple en enregistrant un genre de num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie dans le .swf).

Apr&#232;s c'est peut-&#234;tre pas r&#233;alisable.


----------



## jeanba3000 (11 Février 2007)

Au d&#233;part, tu es sens&#233; ne pas perdre tes sources. 

Sinon tu as Flare qui permet gratuitement de r&#233;cup&#233;rer le code.


----------



## Didjo (11 Février 2007)

Ok merci à vous je vais essayer de me débrouiller avec tout ça...


----------



## Ulyxes (15 Février 2007)

Il y avait déjà un fil sur ce sujet :  Cmt lire les vidéos ou application FLASH (".swf" ou ".flv") téléchargée sur le HDD ? http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=136425&highlight=d%E9compiler+flash

Gordon fonctionne très bien, téléchargeable gratuitement ici :  http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11541

Par contre, je nai pas réussi à faire marcher le Flare indiqué ici (je suis sous Mac OS X.3.9) ; il me signale une erreur Javascript :  narrive pas à créer le fichier .tmp puis crée un fichier .flr vide.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Février 2007)

Ulyxes a dit:


> Il y avait déjà un fil sur ce sujet :  Cmt lire les vidéos ou application FLASH (".swf" ou ".flv") téléchargée sur le HDD ? http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=136425&highlight=d%E9compiler+flash
> 
> Gordon fonctionne très bien, téléchargeable gratuitement ici :  http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/11541
> 
> Par contre, je nai pas réussi à faire marcher le Flare indiqué ici (je suis sous Mac OS X.3.9) ; il me signale une erreur Javascript :  narrive pas à créer le fichier .tmp puis crée un fichier .flr vide.


Flare fait la m&#234;me chose chez moi.


----------



## Didjo (15 Février 2007)

Moi il marche tr&#232;s bien (Tiger) - mais il faut lui laisser un petit peu de temps il indique pas l'avanc&#233;e de la cr&#233;ation du fichier...

J'utilise SWF to FLA Converter qui n'exporte pas les AS en d&#233;mo, combin&#233; &#224; Flare qui lui, le fait...

Merci encore !


----------



## NINAS (23 Septembre 2007)

J'ai acheté GORDON la semaine dernière, rien ne fonctionne, impossible d'ouvrir les .fla après décompilation l'ouverture sous Flash 8 fait planter à chaque fois... 

Acheter un logiciel qui ne fonctionne pas et qui me coûte de l'argent en plus, c'est extra...

Bref, je déconseille au plus haut point ce logiciel....





tumb a dit:


> Je te conseille Gordon.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

Les fla ou les swf? Parce que les fla, il n'y a pas besoin de de les décompiler


----------



## obi wan (23 Septembre 2007)

Je crois qu'il veut dire que gordon produit des .fla qu'il n'arrive pas &#224; ouvrir. 
Ceci dit depuis que je fais du flash, et &#231;a fait longtemps, j'ai perdu une seule fois des sources, et j'ai tout refait, parce que les d&#233;compilateurs, de toute fa&#231;on, &#231;a d&#233;compile mal le code.

p4bl0, en ce qui concerne la 'protection' des auteurs, &#233;tant donn&#233; que de toute fa&#231;on il n'y a pas de mani&#232;re d'emp&#234;cher la d&#233;compilation r&#233;ellement, les auteurs de graphismes sous flash ne sont pas prot&#233;g&#233;s &#224; partir du moment o&#249; ils diffusent leurs animations.
Les auteurs de code peuvent se prot&#233;ger en obfuscant leur code... avec un obfuscateur : c'est un logiciel qui refactorise ton code avec des noms de variables &#224;lacon pour qu'il soit vraiment illisible, plus quelques subtilit&#233;s de modification de la structure (j'ai test&#233;, je  suis incapable de relire mon propre code... ). Une recherche google sur 'actionscript obfscator' devrait donner des r&#233;sultats pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Je crois qu'il veut dire que gordon produit des .fla qu'il n'arrive pas à ouvrir.



Hum Oui :rose:


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Je crois qu'il veut dire que gordon produit des .fla qu'il n'arrive pas &#224; ouvrir.
> Ceci dit depuis que je fais du flash, et &#231;a fait longtemps, j'ai perdu une seule fois des sources, et j'ai tout refait, parce que les d&#233;compilateurs, de toute fa&#231;on, &#231;a d&#233;compile mal le code.
> 
> p4bl0, en ce qui concerne la 'protection' des auteurs, &#233;tant donn&#233; que de toute fa&#231;on il n'y a pas de mani&#232;re d'emp&#234;cher la d&#233;compilation r&#233;ellement, les auteurs de graphismes sous flash ne sont pas prot&#233;g&#233;s &#224; partir du moment o&#249; ils diffusent leurs animations.
> Les auteurs de code peuvent se prot&#233;ger en obfuscant leur code... avec un obfuscateur : c'est un logiciel qui refactorise ton code avec des noms de variables &#224;lacon pour qu'il soit vraiment illisible, plus quelques subtilit&#233;s de modification de la structure (j'ai test&#233;, je  suis incapable de relire mon propre code... ). Une recherche google sur 'actionscript obfscator' devrait donner des r&#233;sultats pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse.


Bah alors les auteurs de Flash sont seuelement "prot&#233;ger" par la licence sous laquelle il place leurs cr&#233;ations, comme les auteurs de langage de scripts, d'images, de sons...

L'obfuscation de code je connais, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait joujou avec Perl  

Parce que bon si il y a bien un langage qui est d&#233;j&#224; obfuqu&#233; c'est Perl  Alors quand en plus ton code n'est plus qu'une regexp qui se r&#233;&#233;crit elle m&#234;me ... :rateau:


Sinon le widget BashFR c'est la grande classe, et m&#234;me si il ne me servira &#224; rien (BashFR is in my Google Reader since Google Reader existe ) je le met au milieu de mon Dashboard :love:


----------



## obi wan (23 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Bah alors les auteurs de Flash sont seuelement "protéger" par la licence sous laquelle il place leurs créations, comme les auteurs de langage de scripts, d'images, de sons...


Vala  en gros pas de protection quand on est petit. Mais bon quand tu fais du php par exemple, ton code n'est pas accessible. Là pour flash il 'suffit' de décompiler...



p4bl0 a dit:


> Alors quand en plus ton code n'est plus qu'une regexp qui se réécrit elle même ... :rateau:


Effectivement c'est violent   et ça doit être très efficace.


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Vala  en gros pas de protection quand on est petit. Mais bon quand tu fais du php par exemple, ton code n'est pas accessible. Là pour flash il 'suffit' de décompiler...
> 
> 
> Effectivement c'est violent   et ça doit être très efficace.


Perl is the power.

C'est ce qui permet ce genre de truc : http://www.99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-perl-737.html (au passage 99-bottles-of-beer est un site super !) ce code fonctionne r&#233;ellement !


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

```
''=~(        '(?{'        .('`'        |'&#37;')        .('['        ^'-')
    .('`'        |'!')        .('`'        |',')        .'"'.        '\\$'
    .'=='        .('['        ^'+')        .('`'        |'/')        .('['
    ^'+')        .'||'        .(';'        &'=')        .(';'        &'=')
    .';-'        .'-'.        '\\$'        .'=;'        .('['        ^'(')
    .('['        ^'.')        .('`'        |'"')        .('!'        ^'+')
   .'_\\{'      .'(\\$'      .';=('.      '\\$=|'      ."\|".(      '`'^'.'
  ).(('`')|    '/').').'    .'\\"'.+(    '{'^'[').    ('`'|'"')    .('`'|'/'
 ).('['^'/')  .('['^'/').  ('`'|',').(  '`'|('%')).  '\\".\\"'.(  '['^('(')).
 '\\"'.('['^  '#').'!!--'  .'\\$=.\\"'  .('{'^'[').  ('`'|'/').(  '`'|"\&").(
 '{'^"\[").(  '`'|"\"").(  '`'|"\%").(  '`'|"\%").(  '['^(')')).  '\\").\\"'.
 ('{'^'[').(  '`'|"\/").(  '`'|"\.").(  '{'^"\[").(  '['^"\/").(  '`'|"\(").(
 '`'|"\%").(  '{'^"\[").(  '['^"\,").(  '`'|"\!").(  '`'|"\,").(  '`'|(',')).
 '\\"\\}'.+(  '['^"\+").(  '['^"\)").(  '`'|"\)").(  '`'|"\.").(  '['^('/')).
 '+_,\\",'.(  '{'^('[')).  ('\\$;!').(  '!'^"\+").(  '{'^"\/").(  '`'|"\!").(
 '`'|"\+").(  '`'|"\%").(  '{'^"\[").(  '`'|"\/").(  '`'|"\.").(  '`'|"\%").(
 '{'^"\[").(  '`'|"\$").(  '`'|"\/").(  '['^"\,").(  '`'|('.')).  ','.(('{')^
 '[').("\["^  '+').("\`"|  '!').("\["^  '(').("\["^  '(').("\{"^  '[').("\`"|
 ')').("\["^  '/').("\{"^  '[').("\`"|  '!').("\["^  ')').("\`"|  '/').("\["^
 '.').("\`"|  '.').("\`"|  '$')."\,".(  '!'^('+')).  '\\",_,\\"'  .'!'.("\!"^
 '+').("\!"^  '+').'\\"'.  ('['^',').(  '`'|"\(").(  '`'|"\)").(  '`'|"\,").(
 '`'|('%')).  '++\\$="})'  );$:=('.')^  '~';$~='@'|  '(';$^=')'^  '[';$/='`';
```
Se r&#233;&#233;crit en 
	
	



```
'' =~ /(?{eval"\$==pop||99;--\$=;sub\n_\{(\$;=(\$=||No).\" bottle\".\"s\"x!!--\$=.\" of beer\").\" on the wall\"\}print+_,\", \$;!\nTake one down, pass it around,\n\",_,\"!\n\n\"while++\$="})/;
$: = 'P';
$~ = 'h';
$^ = 'r';
$/ = '`';
```
Ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; assez obfusqu&#233; non ?  :rateau:


----------



## obi wan (23 Septembre 2007)

excellent   

Et monsieur bouboule qui veut toujours pas me laisser te mettre un coup :hein: 
Bon je le garde sous le coude pour plus tard


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Septembre 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> excellent
> 
> Et monsieur bouboule qui veut toujours pas me laisser te mettre un coup :hein:
> Bon je le garde sous le coude pour plus tard


heu 'ttention c'est pas de moi hein !

C'est gr&#226;ce au gens qui ont d&#233;velopp&#233; le module CPAN ACME::EyeDrop (avec un s peut-&#234;tre ?)


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Je crois qu'il veut dire que gordon produit des .fla qu'il n'arrive pas &#224; ouvrir.
> Ceci dit depuis que je fais du flash, et &#231;a fait longtemps, j'ai perdu une seule fois des sources, et j'ai tout refait, parce que les d&#233;compilateurs, de toute fa&#231;on, &#231;a d&#233;compile mal le code.
> 
> p4bl0, en ce qui concerne la 'protection' des auteurs, &#233;tant donn&#233; que de toute fa&#231;on il n'y a pas de mani&#232;re d'emp&#234;cher la d&#233;compilation r&#233;ellement, les auteurs de graphismes sous flash ne sont pas prot&#233;g&#233;s &#224; partir du moment o&#249; ils diffusent leurs animations.
> Les auteurs de code peuvent se prot&#233;ger en obfuscant leur code... avec un obfuscateur : c'est un logiciel qui refactorise ton code avec des noms de variables &#224;lacon pour qu'il soit vraiment illisible, plus quelques subtilit&#233;s de modification de la structure (j'ai test&#233;, je  suis incapable de relire mon propre code... ). Une recherche google sur 'actionscript obfscator' devrait donner des r&#233;sultats pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse.



la propri&#233;t&#233; intelectuelle est inali&#233;nable en france, si tu as les sources aucun probl&#232;me
pour faire valloir tes droits, quand tu vends tes sources &#224; une soci&#233;t&#233; (en france) ou pour ta soci&#233;t&#233;
ce n'est qu'un contrat d'exclusivit&#233; qui ne peut d&#233;passer 5 ans, c'est pour cela que c'est un gros probleme pour les soci&#233;t&#233;s etrangeres de venir faire developper des applis en france


----------



## tatouille (25 Septembre 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Se r&#233;&#233;crit en
> ...



pour les amateurs

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Obfuscated_C_Code_Contest


----------



## obi wan (26 Septembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> la propriété intelectuelle est inaliénable en france, si tu as les sources aucun problème. Pour faire valloir tes droits, quand tu vends tes sources à une société (en france) ou pour ta société. Ce n'est qu'un contrat d'exclusivité qui ne peut dépasser 5 ans, c'est pour cela que c'est un gros probleme pour les sociétés etrangeres de venir faire developper des applis en france



Tout le problème étant de faire valoir ses droits... Personnellement je n'ai ni les moyens, ni l'énergie, ni l'envie (... ni le temps) d'attaquer en justice quelqu'un qui m'a 'emprunté' des sources, du coup j'essaie de trouver des façons de protéger en amont 

Tu peux préciser l'histoire des 5 ans ? j'ai pas bien capté, ça voudrait dire que même si je veux céder mes droits sur mon code, j'ai pas le droit au delà de 5 ans ? Une vraie cession de droits intégrale (utilisation & exploitation) est impossible ?
Ce serait bien embêtant, parce que par exemple quand je vends un composant flash à une agence, j'écris toujours que je leur cède les droits d'utilisation à vie. Ça vaut rien ce genre de choses finalement ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (26 Septembre 2007)

&#192; vie, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que ce soit valable juridiquement. La vie de qui d'ailleurs ? La tienne ? Tu te fais &#233;craser par un camion demain matin, et hop la cession n'est plus valable. Celle de l'agence ? C'est une personne morale, sa vie peut &#234;tre tr&#232;s longue... 

Une seule chose est s&#251;re : une &#339;uvre tombe dans le domaine public 70 ans apr&#232;s la mort de son auteur (les ann&#233;es de guerre ne comptant pas).

La dur&#233;e d'une cession de droit d'auteur doit &#234;tre forc&#233;ment pr&#233;cis&#233;e et limit&#233;e. Et &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec le fait que la propri&#233;t&#233; intellectuelle soit inali&#233;nable. L&#224; on parle de cession de droits patrimoniaux.

Par contre je ne vois pas en quoi il y aurait un &#171; plafond &#187; &#224; 5 ans. Si on a envie de mettre 10 ou 99 ans, je ne vois pas ce qui nous en emp&#234;cherait. C'est juste une question de n&#233;gociation commerciale, plus longue est la dur&#233;e, plus les droits sont &#233;lev&#233;s.


----------



## tatouille (26 Septembre 2007)

La durée d'une cession de droit d'auteur doit être forcément précisée et limitée. Et ça n'a rien à voir avec le fait que la propriété intellectuelle soit inaliénable. Là on parle de cession de droits patrimoniau

et si guigui une cession de droit d'auteur n'est qu'un contrat d'exclusivité
qui ne peut dépasser 5 ans, cf la loi rien n'interdit son renouvelement

:rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Septembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> pour les amateurs
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Obfuscated_C_Code_Contest


Ou&#232;ye j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; tomb&#233; sur cette page ainsi que sur ioccc.org  depuis celle ci


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Septembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> et si guigui une cession de droit d'auteur n'est qu'un contrat d'exclusivité qui ne peut dépasser 5 ans, cf la loi rien n'interdit son renouvelement



Tatouille, tu es sans doute un très bon informaticien, mais tu ferais un bien piètre juriste. 
Tu mélanges tout et n'importe quoi. 
Le droit c'est quelque chose de rigoureux, chaque mot a sa signification et son importance.

Une cession de droits d'auteurs (droit de représentation et droit de reproduction, qui constituent les droits patrimoniaux donc) n'est pas un contrat d'exclusivité, c'est une _cession de droits d'auteurs_. Le terme est précis et n'est pas remplaçable.

La notion d'exclusivité peut être une clause dans un contrat de cession de droits d'auteur, mais n'est pas induite ni obligatoire. Tout ça se négocie.

L'idée d'un plafonnement à 5 ans maximum, c'est totalement absurde, surtout en faisant référence à « la loi », fantasme flou que tu crois être un argument d'autorité... Demande plutôt à un vrai juriste, un avocat ou même à ton comptable si tu en as un, ils te confirmeront qu'une telle limite n'existe que dans ta tête. Je te laisse le loisir de trouver ta fameuse « loi », ça risque de te prendre pas mal de temps. Fais gaffe, l'éternité c'est long, surtout vers la fin... La durée d'une cession est, comme l'exclusivité, un point de négociation commerciale qui ne regarde que l'auteur et son diffuseur.


----------



## molgow (30 Septembre 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> J'aime bien les forums de dev', parce que c'est vraiment les seul forums o&#249; tu peux faire du hors-sujet aussi ouvertement sans te faire jeter



&#199;a c'est parce que je consid&#232;re que la libert&#233; d'expression doit &#234;tre maximale dans les forums pour garantir une bonne ambiance. Il n'en reste pas qu'il y a tout de m&#234;me des limites. Ici on a un internaute qui a un probl&#232;me pour d&#233;compiler du .SWF en .FLA et qui s'en fiche peut-&#234;tre pas mal du Perl et de Python... d'ailleurs, y a-t-il toujours probl&#232;me ? 


PS: n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; ouvrir un sujet d&#233;di&#233; aux techniques d'obfuscation si vous en avez envie, je suis s&#251;r que &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre int&#233;ressant


----------



## Didjo (30 Septembre 2007)

Na, l'internaute l'a plus de problème 

Merci ^^


----------

